# A useful Android tip



## Mirannan (Apr 7, 2017)

I recently got myself a new Android phone, not because I wanted to but because the old one was no longer a phone - wouldn't use phone signals.

Coincidentally, the new one has version 6 on it, and that version has the facility to treat an SD card as phone memory - but I recently found out it doesn't work properly. I installed the Kindle app; it installed fine but wouldn't start up for more than a second or two.

I also found out that it's possible to force the system to put an app in internal memory, from the apps section of the system settings. I did that with the Kindle app and the problem went away.

There is a similar problem with BBC Weather; install this on an SD card and you can't put the BBC Weather widget on the screen.

So: If you are having problems with an app on an Android 6 phone, force it onto internal memory and the problem might well go away.


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 7, 2017)

Will it dream of electric sheep?


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 7, 2017)

No but it remembers all their (phone) numbers:


dannymcg said:


> Will it dream of electric sheep?


:And that's all that 'counts'.

Are you sure you don't have a damaged SD card:


Mirannan said:


> There is a similar problem with BBC Weather; install this on an SD card and you can't put the BBC Weather widget on the screen.


:Or perhaps there is somewhere where you need to tell the android to allow programs to run from the card.


----------



## Mirannan (Apr 8, 2017)

tinkerdan said:


> No but it remembers all their (phone) numbers:
> 
> :And that's all that 'counts'.
> 
> ...



The card is brand new. And most programs will run from the card; it's just that some of them seem to have been written so that they won't.


----------

